# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  5'11 180 lbs, should I cut or continue to lean bulk (with pics)

## thex95

Hey guys, just wondering if you were me would you begin cutting or continue to lean bulk? I'm so up in my head with how I look, one day I think Im looking fat, the next I feel like my arms look like threads. I need some unbiased opinions from some guys on here. Thanks for any help! Heres my current stats and, nutrition;

stats; 
age 24
weight 180 
height 5'11
bf% 12 I think? (last time I put up pics people seemed to agree it was around 12)
years training 5

TDEE - 3121 calories
macros goal- 40/40/20

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Hey guys, just wondering if you were me would you begin cutting or continue to lean bulk? *I'm so up in my head with how I look, one day I think Im looking fat, the next I feel like my arms look like threads.* I need some unbiased opinions from some guys on here. Thanks for any help! Heres my current stats and, nutrition;


dude i can totally relate to this man! heres an inbiased opinion for u.. u look good. lean and u have a decent build for ur frame. id keep lean bulking.. its working.. id put u less than 12%  :Smilie:  good job man no need to cut at this point at all IMO

----------


## thex95

> dude i can totally relate to this man! heres an inbiased opinion for u.. u look good. lean and u have a decent build for ur frame. id keep lean bulking.. its working.. id put u less than 12%  good job man no need to cut at this point at all IMO


Thanks for the advice bro! I've been following your work too, your a beast man!! Ya my dam frame is what sucks and their is just nothing someone can do about that so f it. Really wanna do a cycle of prop though to mitagate the issue of my small frame lol.

----------


## --->>405<<---

:Smilie:  id trade u some of my frame for ur ability to stay lean with what i would guess by looking at ur pics is not a whole lot of effort! we all would like some of what we dont have! keep on the lean bulk man. stay natty awhile longer. ive read the endocrine system is still developing til like 25 (or so). u dont wanna screw that up! judging by ur pics u could prob afford to be somewhat aggressive with ur diet. if u do pick up some fat im sure u wouldnt have much of a time getting rid of it  :Smilie:  may wanna play with the carbs a bit .. 

either way i think ur on the right track!

----------


## thex95

> id trade u some of my frame for ur ability to stay lean with what i would guess by looking at ur pics is not a whole lot of effort! we all would like some of what we dont have! keep on the lean bulk man. stay natty awhile longer. ive read the endocrine system is still developing til like 25 (or so). u dont wanna screw that up! judging by ur pics u could prob afford to be somewhat aggressive with ur diet. if u do pick up some fat im sure u wouldnt have much of a time getting rid of it  may wanna play with the carbs a bit .. 
> 
> either way i think ur on the right track!


Yaaaaaaa,..... I'm already one cycle in lol. 400 mg test c per week for 10 weeks. Haha but oh well, I did the cycle safe at a low dose and recovered well. I've been contemplating a prop var cycle for a while now just havnt made the dive in yet. I want 405 sized arms one day haha.

----------


## thex95

Any more suggestions guys??

----------


## gbrice75

You look great... and you're closer to 10%. Lean bulk FTMFW!!!  :Big Grin: 

PS - re: the small frame situation - I have the same 'problem'. You and I have similar stats (other than the fact that i'm currently fat and near 200lbs... sigh) and a smaller frame is one of those things we just have to come to terms with, hard as that may be. Guys like us will probably never get 'big' ... but we can get cut and have damn nice aesthetically pleasing physiques! Go to the beach, take your shirt off, and see who the girls are looking at - you, or the 'big' guys (who are mostly just bulky and fat). My .02

----------


## --->>405<<---

> You look great... and you're closer to 10%. Lean bulk FTMFW!!! 
> 
> PS - re: the small frame situation - I have the same 'problem'. You and I have similar stats (other than the fact that i'm currently fat and near 200lbs... sigh) and a smaller frame is one of those things we just have to come to terms with, hard as that may be. Guys like us will probably never get 'big' ... but we can get cut and have damn nice aesthetically pleasing physiques! *Go to the beach, take your shirt off, and see who the girls are looking at* - you, or the 'big' guys (who are mostly just bulky and fat). My .02


a good point i agree with GB on this. u know as guys we all want to get as big as possible (often times) but thats because were guys and we wanna be bigger than the next guy for our egos just like we wanna lift heavier than the next guy. but what is more important IMO is whats gonna get u the most attn from the ladies and i know from my experience with women that typically they prefer a good build and lean. most girls ive known think really big guys are gross and they dont like all the veins and stuff.. 

point being ur on the right traCK now and dont need size as much as u need cut. (to get attn from the ladies) and lets be honest here.. thats what were tryin to do.  :Wink:  my .02

----------


## thex95

> You look great... and you're closer to 10%. Lean bulk FTMFW!!! 
> 
> PS - re: the small frame situation - I have the same 'problem'. You and I have similar stats (other than the fact that i'm currently fat and near 200lbs... sigh) and a smaller frame is one of those things we just have to come to terms with, hard as that may be. Guys like us will probably never get 'big' ... but we can get cut and have damn nice aesthetically pleasing physiques! Go to the beach, take your shirt off, and see who the girls are looking at - you, or the 'big' guys (who are mostly just bulky and fat). My .02


I like your outlook on all this gbrice!! Really at the end of the day I just wanna look good when I take my shirt off lol. I think I am just gonna do what the gbrice man says and continue my lean bulk!!




> a good point i agree with GB on this. u know as guys we all want to get as big as possible (often times) but thats because were guys and we wanna be bigger than the next guy for our egos just like we wanna lift heavier than the next guy. but what is more important IMO is whats gonna get u the most attn from the ladies and i know from my experience with women that typically they prefer a good build and lean. most girls ive known think really big guys are gross and they dont like all the veins and stuff.. 
> 
> point being ur on the right traCK now and dont need size as much as u need cut. (to get attn from the ladies) and lets be honest here.. thats what were tryin to do.  my .02


Ya this is so true about being the bigger guy thing. My stupid male brain is so un-logical sometimes haha. Thats also really true about girls not being into the really hudge dudes too. And ya I agree like I sort of said before too be honest its all about the ladies lol.

----------


## gbrice75

PS - don't take this to mean you should stop trying to get big; i'm fighting for every lb. of muscle, every single day. No matter what, we'll still look better than 95% of people on the planet. 

My point was more geared towards your outlook (which you picked up on) - don't get down on yourself over things you can't change. I wish I had big broad shoulders and a wide back... but I don't. What I CAN do is work my ass off to make sure what I have looks as good as it possibly can.  :Wink:

----------


## cue_artist

Great base buddy. Definitly lean bulk . Did u ever consider competing ?

----------


## dep30

I agree w/405 your about 10% bf

----------


## thex95

> PS - don't take this to mean you should stop trying to get big; i'm fighting for every lb. of muscle, every single day. No matter what, we'll still look better than 95% of people on the planet. 
> 
> My point was more geared towards your outlook (which you picked up on) - don't get down on yourself over things you can't change. I wish I had big broad shoulders and a wide back... but I don't. What I CAN do is work my ass off to make sure what I have looks as good as it possibly can.


oh for sure I am gonna still hit the gym with vengance and try to pack on as much muscle as possible. Thats also so true about looking better than 95% of the population, thank goodness general society is so lazy lol. 




> I agree w/405 your about 10% bf


right on bro thanks.




> Great base buddy. Definitly lean bulk . Did u ever consider competing ?


not really to be honest, never really thought I looked all that great lol.

----------


## guitario

I'm interested in your physique because I too am 5ft 11 but currently about 188lbs as I'm at the end of my bulk. Last time I did a mini cut I reached about 177lb with 13% so hopefully this time I can reach 177lb with sub 12%.

Do you know how big your legs are? I measure mine about an inch below the curve where the ass meets the thigh. I'm guessing yours are 24 ish going by your weight and upper body mass.

Oh yeh, what is your arm size? I wouldn't normally ask these questions, just I'm looking as to what I would look like cut, and you're a good benchmark for me.

----------


## thex95

> I'm interested in your physique because I too am 5ft 11 but currently about 188lbs as I'm at the end of my bulk. Last time I did a mini cut I reached about 177lb with 13% so hopefully this time I can reach 177lb with sub 12%.
> 
> Do you know how big your legs are? I measure mine about an inch below the curve where the ass meets the thigh. I'm guessing yours are 24 ish going by your weight and upper body mass.
> 
> Oh yeh, what is your arm size? I wouldn't normally ask these questions, just I'm looking as to what I would look like cut, and you're a good benchmark for me.


I honestly have no clue what my arm or leg sizes are lol. I have been meaning to buy a plastic tape measuerer for a while now just havnt got around to doing it. I will post those sizes when I get around to measuring it all out.

----------


## cue_artist

> not really to be honest, never really thought I looked all that great lol.


What are u talking about bro, I think u have an awsome physique and u can definitly compete in a later point in time. Just focus on adding some quality muscle at the time and im sure u can make it.

----------


## thex95

> What are u talking about bro, I think u have an awsome physique and u can definitly compete in a later point in time. Just focus on adding some quality muscle at the time and im sure u can make it.


thanks bro!

----------

